# DWI---CANADA HUNTING TRIP 2005



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Just wondering were planning a trip to man. next fall I had A dwi 11 years ago what are the restrictions as far as getting across the border? I went on a fishing trip this past summer and didnt have any trouble but I wasn't driving and I didn't have to regester any guns. Anybody know or know were to look???????????????

Thanks, 
Todd


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

shame on u todd... :eyeroll: but as far as if u can travel across the border im not sure did they say u couldnt? search the interent for laws in canada otherwise i have no idea..


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

depends on the Inspector you get at the border.

When I was active duty and worked with customs we spoke with the Canadian guys quite a bit.

In Canada, a DWI is considered a felony. As such they will not let you into Canada. However.....

Since it was 11 years ago, You might be able to apply for admission by going through the Canadian Consulate. I would have to do a Google search to find them in MN again.

What will happen if you don't? At the border, they will send you back...

Get further into the country and you risk arrest if they find out you had a felony and crossed the border. This isn't like going across the state line. You are in a FOREIGN country. Their laws are very much different from ours. You could have a nice paid vacation until this is figured out.


----------



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

The above posts offer good advice. Several years ago a friend of mine met me in Canada and they pulled up his records when he crossed. He ultimately paid over $500 for what I understood a "insurance" policy for his few days in Canada. His DUI was a couple of years old.
He said he would have turned around and gone home, but he had promised the trip to his son and nephew.
The $500 question, of course, is what is the "statute of limitations, so to speak", under Canadian law.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

After five years you can pay $200 to get through. My buddy had to do it only once and he doesn't have to pay anymore. Just don't try to hide it from them because they can look up your record real easy.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You can get into Canada with a DUI on your record but it will cost you money, probably $200-300.


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

I think your OK, but it's very hard to find out in advance of the crossing.
I was told they are going back 7 years. this can change 1-888-canpass

First thing, take the bumper sticker off !!!!!
"alcoholic Pilots Have Feelings Too"

They have this training class set up at the borders..$$$
In 03,After MANY hours on the phone with every place related to this,
I was told that they are going back only 7 years. This info is not easily found.
With that statement-Canada gives HUGE leverage to the discretion of the officer at the site. Some of us dont look like we're "cured" watch out then !We carried a shot gun, and forms as required by flying survival gear going past a northern point..no problem $ 50. The gun regs are changing.
So get current info on gun transport, not too far from the date of crossing.
At the seaplane safety seminars, Canada reps say Fort Francis draws the most complaints for nasty border guards in Canada. Over all, we have been treated better by Canada than by our own US border agents.








www.lewscalls.com


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

How long to spring ?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

They can go back 10 years on their computers from what a Customs friend of mine told me the other year. I think after 10 years you can have it expunged from your record as long as no other any type of record of any kind including nothing to do with drinking charges.

I heard a big "name" was held up 2 days a couple of years back and had to pay big $ for him to enter. BTW--that so called "insurance" $ is nonrefundable.

As the CAs say--they only want law abiding NRs coming into their country. Can't blame them really.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

After all they wouldn't wan't to introduce any American alcoholics into their Canadian alcoholic genepool.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

FYI...Last June a bunch of buddies of mine went to Lac Seaul? in Ontario for a week of fishing. When we got to the border at Pembina, the man asked if anyone had ever had a DUI..by chance one of my friends had in 1989...They told us he was ok to go through because it was over 10 yrs ago...They said if it was in the Ten year period he would not be able to cross...I hope this helps..Sounds like you are safe..


----------

